# Oleanders



## Easyriders (Apr 4, 2013)

In our garden in Portugal we have 4 Oleander bushes. We would like to propagate more from cuttings. We looked online, and the advice was to take either tip cuttings or semi-mature cuttings, and stand them in water for 1-2 weeks, after which they should produce roots.

We tried both methods, with no success whatever - and we both usually have green fingers!
Perhaps it was the wrong time of year (June)? Does anyone have any advice please?


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

Now is the right time to take cuttings from oleanders. Go to rhs.org and search, they have fantastic, clear info there.


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Oleanders are so beautiful, but just remember how poisonous they are...every part.. Dispose of cuttings carefully... Eight leaves can kill a man. Don't 
like to scare anyone but they are pretty deadly...


----------



## Easyriders (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you so much, Verinia, we didn't realise how poisonous they are. As we have a dog who like chewing grass and twigs, perhaps we'd better get rid of the oleanders we have already! Any other suggestions for some non-poisonous shrubs or bushes that will withstand very dry conditions? We'd like to plant something near our fence for extra privacy


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Dogs generally sensible enough to keep away ours do


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Easyriders said:


> Thank you so much, Verinia, we didn't realise how poisonous they are. As we have a dog who like chewing grass and twigs, perhaps we'd better get rid of the oleanders we have already! Any other suggestions for some non-poisonous shrubs or bushes that will withstand very dry conditions? We'd like to plant something near our fence for extra privacy




EXTREMELY poisonous to dogs 

The toxins within these plants are similar to digitalis or digoxin, a common heart medication used in both human and veterinary medicine. The level of poisoning varies with the particular plant, part of the plant, and amount consumed. All parts of the plant are generally considered toxic – even the water in the vase has been reported to cause toxicosis Oleander - Pet Poison Helpline


----------



## Easyriders (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for your replies. We will probably hang on to the oleanders we have already, but not plant any more, and we will be careful to dispose of any trimmings from the bushes we have.

Anybody able to suggest a non-poisonous alternative bush or shrub that will withstand dry conditions?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Easyrider you can check to see if any plants (or anything else for that matter) are poisonous at this site : http://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/poisons/


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,

Pomegranate trees are very beautiful and drought resistant, as is the Aurbustus bush, which has lovely white flowers and edible berries like strawberries. In the Algarve they make aguardiente or medroho out of these berries. Both type of tree are for sale in local markets in the Autumn. Also, the shrub lantana is very drought resistant indeed. or how about a fig (although not if you have drains or a cisterna nearby)

Goodluck with the gardening! I too have a new garden and love the oleander, but have been a bit frightened off it by the fat that even the fumes can be poisonous when you burn it in a fire.

(Just to add the beautiful Datura is also very poisonous. As a child growing up in Wales, we were always taught about dangerous plants...but it is harder to know what is dangerous here...)


----------



## Easyriders (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks again. Verinia! We'll look for some of your suggested plants. The garden already has a number of established trees, including a great-granddaddy orange that has wonderful fruit, but will sadly have to come out, as it is right next to the house, and showing signs it wants to move in! We also have a couple of fig trees, one of which is so prolific that we can keep the whole village supplied with figs.

My husband John and I both also grew up in Wales, in fact we still live here some of the time. John would like to move full time to Portugal, but I would miss the family too much, especially our 6 grandchildren: they change so quickly. We, too, know about poisonous plants in Britain, but didn't know about oleanders, though I did know about Datura. We only bought the house in Portugal this year, so we still have a lot to learn.

The garden in Portugal is fairly established. There is a large olive grove, probably older than the house, two large lawns (with irrigation), and some very well established trees, like the figs and the orange. There are also a number of young fruit trees, also irrigated, that the previous owner planted sometime in the last 3-5 years. None of them have labels, so it's a bit of a guess what some of them are! We know we have plums, nectarines, pomegranites and peaches, another couple look like apple, but some we just don't know yet. We are returning to Portugal in mid Spetember, so maybe we will find some fruit then! We have planted another two lemon trees, as I can never have enough lemons. The garden is well fenced, so great for our dog - he has plenty of space to run around, but we would like to provide some screening or hedging for extra privacy. Anyway, thanks again for all your help. Linda.


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry, didn't have my glasses on when I posted and can't edit now. I meant Arbutus bush! Happy Gardening!


----------

